# First baby goats



## Crowbar032 (Dec 6, 2011)

These are my first baby baby goats. All four were does. The traditional one next to the oreo one in the second picture was huge. Both momma's were first fresheners, but neither one had any trouble. Both momma's are being very good mothers too. I was sweating that, I didn't want any bottle babies.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Awww they are so adorable!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

:leap: Congratulations.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

aww for sweet! I should have baby pics in 5 months!


----------



## Crowbar032 (Dec 6, 2011)

The neighbors have Belted Galloway cattle, black front end white band around the middle and a black rear end. I told my Dad that their bull must have escaped for an affair with that momma goat. That one doe looks just like one of those cows. Of course her name is Oreo.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Awww! Babies are so wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh they are adorable!!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my goodness.. The goat mamma had 4 for her first year? Wow! They look super healthy too. Congratulations. They are so cute and chubby.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Four does?? WHY CAN I NOT HAVE YOUR LUCK. :slapfloor:


----------



## Crowbar032 (Dec 6, 2011)

packhillboers said:


> Oh my goodness.. The goat mamma had 4 for her first year? Wow! They look super healthy too. Congratulations. They are so cute and chubby.


No, two momma does. Each had twins. Sorry I wasn't clear.


----------



## Crowbar032 (Dec 6, 2011)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Four does?? WHY CAN I NOT HAVE YOUR LUCK. :slapfloor:


I understand where you're coming from, but I'm due for a streak of good luck :greengrin::dance:. I thought for sure as big as the one kid was it would be a billy. It would scream bloody murder when I picked it up to look, so I wasn't for sure what sex it was for awhile. I've got 4 more does that should go in about a month. We'll see how my luck holds out then.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Aww, I love that pic of the one nursing from the back. It's like "No, maamaa, stop moving! I'm trying to nurse here!" My two older does both had twin does within 24 hours of each other this year too. I should have a few more in late January, I hope I get lucky with my new buck and get some girls. Congrats on your beautiful babies!


----------

